# Places I've tried to sleep or slept.



## 00kissmarrykick00 (Nov 14, 2022)

When I'm traveling, I usually sleep in shelters or I found a place, but here are some other places that I've tried.

The side of an empty lot in Philadelphia. On top of a heating vent in Philadelphia. The Amtrak restaurant stalls in Philadelphia. The floor in the Amtrak station in Philadelphia. The swinging benches outside the Amtrak station in Philadelphia.
Kind of slept in the Denny's in Athens georgia. I slept in three different parks and some backwoods in minneapolis. Don't try to do that now, because they've been cracking down on camps since covid.

Never really been one for public benches and never try to graveyard but I might.


----------



## Tony G (Nov 14, 2022)

00kissmarrykick00 said:


> When I'm traveling, I usually sleep in shelters or I found a place, but here are some other places that I've tried.
> 
> The side of an empty lot in Philadelphia. On top of a heating vent in Philadelphia. The Amtrak restaurant stalls in Philadelphia. The floor in the Amtrak station in Philadelphia. The swinging benches outside the Amtrak station in Philadelphia.
> Kind of slept in the Denny's in Athens georgia. I slept in three different parks and some backwoods in minneapolis. Don't try to do that now, because they've been cracking down on camps since covid.
> ...



id be careful with a graveyard some states have serious laws about that my state its a $500 fine for the first offense and up to a year in jail


----------



## 00kissmarrykick00 (Nov 15, 2022)

Tony G said:


> id be careful with a graveyard some states have serious laws about that my state its a $500 fine for the first offense and up to a year in jail



I would only do something like that if worse came to worse. Money comes and goes. It's disturbing the spirits I'm worried about.


----------



## Tony G (Nov 15, 2022)

00kissmarrykick00 said:


> I would only do something like that if worse came to worse. Money comes and goes. It's disturbing the spirits I'm worried about.



i heard that my state had alotta grave robbers back in the day they never changed the law but i dont mess with ghost either


----------

